
Guffipedia: business jargon and corporate nonsense - chestnut-tree
https://ig.ft.com/sites/guffipedia/
======
chestnut-tree
There's also this 6 minute FT podcast on the worst corporate guff for 2015.
McKinsey, Starbucks, Twitter, Alphabet all get a mention

[http://podcast.ft.com/2016/01/04/time-to-get-stoked-by-
the-y...](http://podcast.ft.com/2016/01/04/time-to-get-stoked-by-the-years-
worst-corporate-guff/)

And perhaps I can add one too: reached out. This is used more by tech
journalists than by businesses but it sounds very odd to me.

Instead of simply saying: _we contacted acme corporation for comment_ ,
writers say _we reached out to acme corporation for comment_. When I think of
the phrase 'reached out' I think of someone reaching out to another person in
sympathy or support or friendship. That's why the idea of 'reaching out' to a
corporate body sounds strange. Why not simply say 'contact' instead?

